# Avoid - Reptilica.co.uk



## toerag (May 5, 2007)

Hi

I don’t know if this is the right place to discuss this but anyway a little warning. 

Just to let you know of a little on going problem I’m having.

In mid Feb I placed a reasonable sized order with Reptilica.co.ukhttp://www.reptilica.co.uk a company I later found out was based in Germany.

However several weeks passed the money left my account & no order arrived. I chased & emailed & finally got a very reasonable email stating problems with their supplier, but they would send what they had & refund the remaining (£50 or so).

I agreed & the goods arrived. Then the problems started, 1st they claimed the full order was sent then finally that they would refund the money then refused to answer my emails & now 3 months later cancelled my account & still no refund.

Take some advice, unless you really have to avoid them, their customer services stinks.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

a .co.uk company based in germany....v. misleading.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

how wierd i always use them, spent hundreds with them and never had a problem. is it the first time you've used them?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

maybe as a respected customer of thiers u could mention poor toerags situation?...lol..toe rag....hehe


----------



## toerag (May 5, 2007)

basky said:


> how wierd i always use them, spent hundreds with them and never had a problem. is it the first time you've used them?


Yes it is, spent over £120 with them wanted some of those Cocos Modul wall decoration/mats.

Had frequent emails promising refund, now recieve no answer to mine & no refund.


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Keep on at them. I just ordered a bulb from them and it arrived a little later than I expected but it was still quite quick. Had no probs other than the language barrier. Im sure it says on their site that they are in germany I'm prob wrong though.


----------



## toerag (May 5, 2007)

Its been 3 months & I send my emails in German (kids have a use after all)


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

toerag said:


> Its been 3 months & I send my emails in German (kids have a use after all)


:lol2: 

never used...but thanks for warning


----------



## polly69 (May 15, 2007)

*reptilica*
















*Domain name details*


Domain name:
reptilica.co.uk

Registrant:
Marc Taut

Registrant type:
Not supplied

Registrant's address:
Marc Taut
Stettiner Str. 22a
Nuernberg
DE
90425
Germany

Registrant's agent:
InterNetx GmbH [Tag = INTERNETX-DE]
URL: InterNetX GmbH

Relevant dates:
Registered on: 08-Dec-2005
Renewal date: 08-Dec-2007
Last updated: 17-Jul-2006

Registration status:
Registered until renewal date.

Name servers:
ns1.in-solution.de
ns2.in-solution.de

WHOIS lookup made at 11:28:42 15-May-2007

-- 
This WHOIS information is provided for free by Nominet UK the central registry
for .uk domain names. This information and the .uk WHOIS are:

Copyright Nominet UK 1996 - 2007.

You may not access the .uk WHOIS or use any data from it except as permitted
by the terms of use available in full at URL Redirect, which
includes restrictions on: (A) use of the data for advertising, or its
repackaging, recompilation, redistribution or reuse (B) obscuring, removing
or hiding any or all of this notice and (C) exceeding query rate or volume
limits. The data is provided on an 'as-is' basis and may lag behind the
register. Access may be withdrawn or restricted at any time. 















close window ×


----------



## toerag (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info above.

I was finally contacted by a Frank Stuiber (UK sales Reptilica) last Thursday 10/05, stating refund on the way, should be credited in your account in next few days.

Guess what I’m still waiting, I will remind them in a few more days.

But the interesting thing is that someone from this site sent an email stating that with almost 500000 potential customers would they like to make comment on their lacking customer services.

Whoever, many thanks, at least they are emailing me now.


----------



## toerag (May 5, 2007)

Refund arrived today, 3 months & strangely after a thread on this site.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

good stuff...pathetic you had to wait so long, glad you got it in the end.


----------



## cryosi (Dec 4, 2006)

I have used them on a number of occasions and strange enough my account has been cancelled. both of them have been deleted by them. not sure how many other uk accounts have been deleted.
But yes they do takes ages to send and reply. glad you got it sorted.


----------



## bradly (May 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that...sucks. 

Whenever I get ripped off and the company refuses to refund my cash I write them a letter from a lawyer. You can create your own headers etc (make sure you put your own number) and that you are pursuing legal action. 

Usually works...especially against landlords. 

Good luck


----------



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

cracking!!! that is funny bradly, altho would be hilarious if they got their lawyer to reply


----------



## bradly (May 13, 2007)

Yea true...but if it got down to their lawyer replying they would (hopefully) have realised that it was a bluff and that the law firm was non-existent.


----------



## liney123 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Reptilica Online Store*

*Hi everybody!*

I just saw this thread here, and wanted to join the conversation ~ even though this is much later than when it's first started, but I think it's good to bring this issue up again! 

So, I ordered some things from *Reptilica.de* now over a week ago. I did notice in the beginning, that even though they had different country domains (like .co.uk), all the orders were shipped from Germany.

Over a week has passed now, and I still haven't received my order. They say they have 2-5 day delivery. I've called them, e-mailed them and faxed them numerous times, with *NO* reply! 

I'm not sure if my credit card has been charged, so I need to check that one. 

It all sounds exactly like what Toerag who started this thread had experienced! 

It's so annoying. The *Reptilica*-page looks so professional and they have a good selection of products with ok prices, so you'd never guess they would be like this!

It looks like a *scam* to me, even if some have received their orders from them. It's just weird how they don't answer the phone, e-mails and fax!! *Total silence. *

I can't even say their customer service sucks, because it *doesn't exist* at all.

So, next time when you need to order something from online, make the company a phone call first, just so you know they do exist! It's horrible to pay all this money for nothing, and wait for products you need urgently without never receiving them! 

I even read in one other forum that someone had not received their order from *Reptilica* even though *7 weeks* had already passed!! 

So, avoid *REPTILICA*. It says some guy called *Marc Taut* is behind it, or atleast a provider/operator there. Here's his info (feel free to contact them):

[owner-c] handle: 445816
[owner-c] type: PERSON
[owner-c] title:
[owner-c] fname: *Marc*
[owner-c] lname: *Taut*
[owner-c] org:
[owner-c] address: *Marc Taut*
[owner-c] address: *Stettiner Str. 22a*
[owner-c] city: *Nuernberg*
[owner-c] pcode: *90425*
[owner-c] country: *DE*
[owner-c] state: DE
[owner-c] phone: *+49-911-236855*
[owner-c] fax: *+49-911-3236857*
[owner-c] email: *[email protected]*
[owner-c] protection: B
[owner-c] updated: 2006-11-27 15:10:21

[admin-c] handle: 445816
[admin-c] type: PERSON
[admin-c] title:
[admin-c] fname: Marc
[admin-c] lname: Taut
[admin-c] org:
[admin-c] address: Marc Taut
[admin-c] address: Stettiner Str. 22a
[admin-c] city: Nuernberg
[admin-c] pcode: 90425
[admin-c] country: DE
[admin-c] state: DE
[admin-c] phone: +49-911-236855
[admin-c] fax: +49-911-3236857
[admin-c] email: [email protected]
[admin-c] protection: B
[admin-c] updated: 2006-11-27 15:10:21

[tech-c] handle: 445812
[tech-c] type: PERSON
[tech-c] title:
[tech-c] fname: Henri
[tech-c] lname: Schmidhuber
[tech-c] org: IN-Solution
[tech-c] address: Kumpfmuehler Str. 10
[tech-c] city: Regensburg
[tech-c] pcode: 93047
[tech-c] country: DE
[tech-c] state: DE
[tech-c] phone: +49-941-2082445
[tech-c] fax: +49-941-2082447
[tech-c] email: [email protected]
[tech-c] protection: B
[tech-c] updated: 2007-03-13 06:16:55

[zone-c] handle: 445812
[zone-c] type: PERSON
[zone-c] title:
[zone-c] fname: Henri
[zone-c] lname: Schmidhuber
[zone-c] org: IN-Solution
[zone-c] address: Kumpfmuehler Str. 10
[zone-c] city: Regensburg
[zone-c] pcode: 93047
[zone-c] country: DE
[zone-c] state: DE
[zone-c] phone: +49-941-2082445
[zone-c] fax: +49-941-2082447
[zone-c] email: [email protected]
[zone-c] protection: B
[zone-c] updated: 2007-03-13 06:16:55

:bash:


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

I have recieved stuff from europe in that time span but 6-14 days is more appropriate. It recently took 10 days for a first class parcel from England to Scotland to arrive, royal mail are having a laugh at the moment.
Wouldnt all jump on the hate bandwagon just because one person had a bad experience. Give them a chance to get your order out before you start calling them spammers. 
I always got replies from emails about 3 days after I wrote them on any queries only prob was it was , a) in german and b) in my spam account.:lol2:. bablefish translator is a gem: victory:


----------



## mobile (Feb 19, 2008)

liney123 said:


> Over a week has passed now, and I still haven't received my order. They say they have 2-5 day delivery. I've called them, e-mailed them and faxed them numerous times, with *NO* reply!


Hi liney123,

Did you ever receive your order and, if so, how long did it take to arrive?

Anyone else had any problems with this company? I've only seen 3 or 4 complaints about them when I've done a search and if they're a big company then that probably not too bad percentage wise.


----------



## cremaster (Oct 8, 2010)

*avoid Reptilica Cleverpet*

I totally agree about avoiding Reptilica, and everything that has to do with Cleverpet.
I received my order, and everything seemed fine, until I sent my order back to them. Then suddenly, there were silence.
This is was the final mail i sent them, and finally i got an answer.:-

01.oct.2010
"Dear Reptilica. 
I dont understand why i dont get any reply from you, about the items i sent back to you 13.sept.2010. (Order-No.: xxxxxx) This is the 5'th email i send you, with no reply. Just totally silence.
I think you understand, that totally silence, feels like getting rejected on this manner. 
So, if i were you, i would reply as soon as possible. Costumers are all you have. And a costumer who has been treated bad, is like a virus to a brand like online Reptilica.
I will go to a lawyer with this, as there are some free lawyers here in Denmark. This is a typical case for them. 
But off course, i would rather just get my money back, than go the whole way with a time consuming lawyer. 
-Name Name 
Kundenr: Dxxxxx "

Actually, i also spammed their facebook profile, with my frustration about their costumer support.

After this, I received my money. Or actually, some of it. They told me in an earlier email, that they would pay for the shipping costs. But they didnt pay any of it. I have sent some emails to them about this, but again, totally silence with no answers at all.
This is very unprofessional, and i will never ever order from them again.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Rainwater said:


> a .co.uk company based in germany....v. misleading.


happens on ebay alot, you get company's selling on ebay, there location as uk but there suppler s are china or something which means after you buy the item and find that out and your wondering where your item is, they say "oh yes forget to mention out suppliers are in china so please wait longer"!!!!:gasp:


----------



## Choupi (Dec 21, 2012)

*Reptilica the biggest swindle*

Reptilica the biggest swindle.
After three months of waiting, most of them new.
For my part I have stolen a large sum, I suing

Never order on this website

Sorry my english is not very well...


----------

